# New tri colours! They are biguns too!



## Kayleigh (Mar 20, 2011)

Got some fantastic tri colour mice! Heres a few of them [have roughly 20 adults now lol]

Cindy









Lots of bucks

































Breeding pair - she is a redish splashed but very hard to see on here. 









One of the pups

















A few of the does

















Size comparison- both adult bucks


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Ohhh such lovely mice  Love tricolors


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice! I like the pup in the solo shot; it has great separation in those patches of color. A nice collection of tricolors.


----------



## Kayleigh (Mar 20, 2011)

I will get some pictures of my breeding trios of tri today. They are not on here yet but they are far better. Pick of the lot!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Is the first buck in the third photo dead... or was he moving when the picture mas taken...?


----------



## Kayleigh (Mar 20, 2011)

o.o just noticed that! No he is not dead I think he is scratching his chin? Does look like a dead mouse though. This was taken as I sexed and counted the males into the tanks. I would have noticed a dead mouse and... yea be a lil upset for the poor guy. He just wants to look dead because I was taking pictures!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry, I had to ask.... Nice mice though!! Beautiful colouring


----------

